# PS2 Maus über Adapter an USB 2.0  net!



## Versed (19. Januar 2004)

Hi, Leute!
Ich habe nen Problem und leider keine Ahnung, wie ich das lösen kann. Deswege poste ich hier auch!
Ich habe ne ganz normale Logitech Maus 2 Tasten ohne irgendwelchen Zusatz (übrigens PS/2 Anschluss). Nun hat mein Laptop keinen PS/2 Anschluss, sodass ich mir was einfallen lassen musste. Ich habe mir daher nen PS/2 nach USB Adapter gekauft, sodass ich die Maus an den USB 2.0 Port (abwärtskoMpatibel ist das ja) anschließen konnte. Pustekuchen! Mein XP Professional erkannte zwar (beim 2. Versuch) dass ein neues USB Gerät angeschlossen wurde, aber ich konnte die Maus überhaupt nicht installieren. Mauszeiger bewegt sich auch net. Was noch anzumerken ist: Ich habe auch bei Hardwareinstallation keinen Menüpunkt "Maus" gefunden! 
Bitte helft mir schnell! Ich bin zwar nicht wirklich darauf angewiesen, aber dennoch will ich das Geld für den Adapter nicht umsonst ausgegeben haben.
Danke! Gruß, Versed!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (19. Januar 2004)

Das Gerät, was Windows erkennen muss ist *NICHT* die Maus. In diesem Fall ist der PS/2-Anschluss das Gerät. 
Wenn dieser erkannt wird sollte die Maus auch funktionieren. 


Dunsti


----------



## Versed (19. Januar 2004)

*Wie installiert man den PS/2 Adapter denn?*

Ich habe nun versucht diesen zu installieren, aber  net. Bitte helft mir!
Danke! Gruß, Versed!


----------

